

An opinionated treatise (and rant) on lisp and language development in general - Immortalin
http://pastebin.com/ttSY0yx7

======
lispm
That's a lot of bullshit. Some is even true.

The problem is not Lisp in general, the problem is about alternative languages
for Windows in general. There is Microsoft and it does not provide a Lisp
implementation. Ask them to do it. The provide C, C#, Basic, F#, and some
other. But no Lisp. Microsoft also supports zero Lisp in any of their
products. Nada. Nichts. That should give you a clue: if you want to program in
the Microsoft environment, use something else, not Lisp.

Still during the history of Lisp, many attempts have been made to develop a
nice Lisp for Windows: Golden Common Lisp, Procycon Common Lisp, Corman Lisp,
CLOE, and half a dozen others.

There are actually two nice current Lisp implementations for Windows: Allegro
CL / [http://www.franz.com](http://www.franz.com) and LispWorks /
[http://www.lispworks.com](http://www.lispworks.com) . Both are really great,
even under Windows. Both are commercial and relatively expensive. But when you
run a proprietary and commercial OS, then it should be no problem to invest in
a Lisp - if you REALLY NEED IT.

